# I'm re-obsessed with Cryptopsy's None So Vile - What amp was used?



## Wookieslayer (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay, I searched and couldn't find anything but hate threads on what Cryptopsy has become...  so I'm posting this because the last few weeks I've been getting heavily back into old Cryptopsy 

I just can't get enough of None So Vile these days. It's just so... brutal 

I'm loving the guitar tone and would love to know if anyone knows which amps were used? It's pretty gainy but not overly gainy, IMO still clear for what it is. I'm guessing it could be some sort of solid state Ampeg or Crate? Or maybe a Marshall? Lol, Fender amp with Boss HM pedal? I can't pinpoint it  I know that they used a Stratocaster when recording  YouTube - Cryptopsy - Jamspace Rehearsal

Also I figure the bass helps the mix a lot, but specifically starting at 1:57 in this song you can hear just the guitar 




Mmm more... everything is so demented and heavy! The end particularly  




I know they used Madison amps on their later albums but I don't think those were available during 1995  

omg 

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## drmosh (Nov 2, 2010)

I have no idea what amp(s) were used but I love that CD so much. And you are so right about the bass


----------



## 7th_Heaven (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe they are using modded strats with humbuckers in them, and as far as amps....that sounds like a Marshall all the way with a tubescreamer, and remember those guitars were probably quad tracked so that's why it gets that thick chunky tone, hope that helps!!!!!


----------



## TMM (Nov 2, 2010)

I know Jon Levasseur used Marshalls for a while, notably around the NSV time. I don't know if he used them for the recording, though. It does sound very Marshall-y to me. I know a lot of extreme metal guys around that time frame were using boosted Marshall VS100 / VS200s and Ampeg VH140Cs.


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 2, 2010)

I saw them in the Whisper Supremacy tour, and yes Jon Levasseur used a strat with a EMG81 bridge pickup, through a Marshall. Later i saw them during the And then you'll beg album their were using Crate BV's, and after that when the band got all messed up...Levasseur Departure, DiSalvo gone....I lose my interest in them, but I saw them twice, and Opened for them in an other event and all those time they were using Madison.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 2, 2010)

Mmmm thanks guys! I was wondering if it was a Marshall Valvestate for sure. Not helping my GAS for an Ampeg or VS100 haha! 

TheWreck: You are a lucky man seeing them at those times and then opening for them! bad ass


----------



## SirToastalot (Nov 2, 2010)

Classic album!

It could have been a Dual Rectifier...not sure if I've got wire crossed here but I kinda recall reading about that somewhere...if that's proof enough.

It's a bit difficult to identify by ear...I like the tone but it's a little bit muffled.


----------



## Tysonimmortal (Nov 3, 2010)

When I saw them on the And the You'll Beg tour, in Dallas, they were using mesa rectifiers. One guitar player had the EMG modded strat, and the other played a Washburn Dime model. 

They were chugging Red Bull, and doing most of the stops and pauses with volume pedals. It was crazy!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2010)

Fuck that is such a great album, thanks for reminding me


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome! That makes sense to me that they would use a recto later on.

These palm mutes are pretty bass heavy here, but I assume it could still be a Marshall for this record 







Tysonimmortal said:


> They were chugging Red Bull, and doing most of the stops and pauses with volume pedals. It was crazy!



haha! that's awesome. why would they use a volume pedal tho instead of a killswitch or mute


----------



## Seebu (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahh! Such a great album.


----------



## groph (Nov 4, 2010)

major lol at the tags

When I saw them live they were using a 5150 and a Triple Rec into Vader cabs. The guy with the 5150 had an LTD Viper, so probably an EMG 81. I didn't see his pedals if he had any. His tone was absolutely killer, it was the best live tone I've heard so far. The other guy had a Dean Razorback with what looked like a Dimebucker in the bridge but it could have been an X2N or a similar looking pickup. His tone was alright but the 5150 slayed the Triple at least at that show.

If the None So Vile tone is a Marshall, I want one.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 4, 2010)

groph said:


> major lol at the tags








groph said:


> ...If the None So Vile tone is a Marshall, I want one.



I KNOW, right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 4, 2010)

Likewise, I fucking hate marshalls but love that tone.


----------



## groph (Nov 4, 2010)

(is off to make a thread about the Randall SL+ module)


----------



## joshc482 (Nov 4, 2010)

on none so vile and bmf they used a marshall jcm 800 on the clean channel with a boss metal zone for the distortion, and a boss noise gate. that is all. simple and fucking brutal. jon used a fender strat with emgs and alex used a usa dime washy. as for the other albums i don't know but i really like the tone on whisper supremacy. i had a crate bv when i was like 14 and it sounded like shit. wonder how they got them to sound good on tour.


----------



## groph (Nov 4, 2010)

joshc482 said:


> on none so vile and bmf they used a marshall jcm 800 on the clean channel with a boss metal zone for the distortion, and a boss noise gate. that is all. simple and fucking brutal. jon used a fender strat with emgs and alex used a usa dime washy. as for the other albums i don't know but i really like the tone on whisper supremacy. i had a crate bv when i was like 14 and it sounded like shit. wonder how they got them to sound good on tour.


 
Blue Voodoos seem to be like that, everybody but you (not YOU) can get them to sound good. Wasn't the tone on Cannibal Corpse's "Vile" all BV, or was that Gallery of Suicide? The tone on Vile is my definition of brutal.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 5, 2010)

joshc482 said:


> on none so vile and bmf they used a marshall jcm 800 on the clean channel with a boss metal zone for the distortion, and a boss noise gate. that is all. simple and fucking brutal. jon used a fender strat with emgs and alex used a usa dime washy. as for the other albums i don't know but i really like the tone on whisper supremacy. i had a crate bv when i was like 14 and it sounded like shit. wonder how they got them to sound good on tour.



AHAH! I knew there had to be a Boss distortion pedal in their somewhere! Awesome! Yes Whisper Supremacy I'd say was my favorite album but for the moment I may change it to this one 




groph said:


> Blue Voodoos seem to be like that, everybody but you (not YOU) can get them to sound good. Wasn't the tone on Cannibal Corpse's "Vile" all BV, or was that Gallery of Suicide? The tone on Vile is my definition of brutal.



I think gallery of suicide was the Crate GX-130c?


----------



## groph (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, they used that Crate head a lot I think on the early Barnes stuff? I know they used a BV at some point. Alex called it "intense, but not as intense as the Rectifiers"


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 5, 2010)

Since they broke up, it might be hard to get info on the amps.

































[/sarcasm]


----------



## christpuncher66 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> I think gallery of suicide was the Crate GX-130c?




CC used the crate gx130 on tomb of the mutilated


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass (Nov 26, 2012)

I believe Jon used a Marshall, not sure which one (looks like a JCM of some sort, so the VS100 is off the topic), his trusty Strat with the EMG 81 on the bridge and a Boss MT-2, he stated it himself in this video

The Marshall






Here he says "...i was used to using like... little Metal Zones..."
Jon Levasseur of Cryptopsy on His Setup and Drop Tuning - YouTube

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## VESmedic (Nov 26, 2012)

Now this is refreshing.... If I see one more bullshit Thread about Djenting or Djent, or whatever the fuck that garbage is I am going to loose it, someone's getting punched.... Carry on....


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 26, 2012)




----------

